# Must be doing something wrong..



## StraussHouse (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok, so I must be missing something.


I need to make about 30 shirts. Dri-fit, two color heat transfer. 

When I price this out, I get....

for the front of the shirt transfer - (2 color ganged for 18 images)

5.46 x 18 = 98.28

For the back, full size 2 color

3.86 x 36 = 138.96

the dri fit poly shirt 6 x 30 = 180

added all up = 417.24/30 = 13.90/shirt of actual cost. (This doesn't even include shipping!

What am I doing wrong? Please help. Margin seems so low that any small mess up and I'm toast. 

Thanks in advance!
Emily


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

If the shirts aren't dark color why not dye sub them. Especially if they are white or a light pastel color ?
You can have the sub transfers printed a lot cheaper than what your paying for those transfers if you can't print them.
Plus the transfers help defeat the purpose of a dri fit shirt. 

Good luck


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You are doing nothing wrong, 2 colors at 2 locations for only 30 shirts isn't enough when you figure in a premium shirt. Charge $30 each and there you go. If they want to go to custom ink or a place like that they will get similar pricing for a gildan 2000.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

If one of the colors is white then just ignore this post. 

Seay graphics has the cheapest prices on multi color small numbers. I'd order 24 of your ganged one since there seems like you always need a few more later. 

Are the two colors different from front to back? If not, then I would look at getting an oversized sheet done for cheaper, but that's only if it's the same color. Sometimes it's just a PITA to do these type jobs. Especially when they want it as cheap as possible, but everything premium. Sorry but premium costs... and COST a LOT more usually. But those type customers demand multiple colors for single color price and moisture wicking for t-shirt price. You just have to demand a premium price and if they walk, they walk. It's a PITA job for no income for sure. And be sure to watch your shipping costs when ordering those transfers. That will ring you up another .75 for the transfers. 

Or dye sub it like Mark suggested.

I'm editing this to include the reason for ignoring if it's white. Seay's white is very prone to bleed. Even with 50/50 shirts, it's like a magnet. I only use their white on 100% cotton.


----------



## bigdtees (Aug 26, 2013)

I know that it's the plastisol transfer area but have you considered vinyl? With two colors and a short run it might be a good alternative.


----------



## StraussHouse (Jul 16, 2014)

freebird - I don't know what dye sub is or how to do it. Is this a different kind of transfer? The color of the shirt is Royal blue. Thoughts?? Do you have a recommended vendor for that particular process?

drdocT - one of the colors is white.=( It certainly feels like a PITA job right now. I'm just getting started so I'm trying to build a base of customers/get my name out there. You're right though about them wanting amazing quality at bargain basement prices.

bigdtees - they specifically said they don't want vinyl. I thought that might be the best way too. They said it was too heavy. Ugh.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What temperature will your shirts handle?...Not all of these types of shirts will take 390 needed for some plastisol transfers.....


----------

